# How many times on the 12-4 as 2nd Mate



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

...........did I try to tune into BBC Long Wave at 00:30 hours to listen to this


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

I have his (Robin Binge) original recording CD with this tune (Sailing By" on. Also on this recording is Elizabethan Serenade. Unfortunately, the remaining tracks are not easy on the ears.

I seem to recall it was the final piece of transmission by the BBC in the early eighties before the advent of all night TV on BBC1 TV.

BW
J


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

For me the quintessential BBC tune was Lili whatsit that preceded the World Service news every hour.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Complete with QSB...


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

and today as we march forward:


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

That took me back ...................


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

Especially with the doubled pips due to short and long path reception.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Rarely. On one vessel the Sparks would turn the BBC into the wheelhouse for the time signal. As soon as that was done, it was shut down. The Old Man would not allow it! When the next Old Man we 'tried it on'. The OM didn't mind. He would listen at the same time. The only problem was that as soon some bad news came through the speaker, he would growl and shut it off! Eight month voyage, ONE day ashore. Hardly had any idea what was happening in the world!


----------



## dannic (Mar 10, 2013)

Wasnt Lillibalero an Irish republican tune??
Dannic


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

I honestly thought Lilly Bolero was the Madam of the local Happy Club we frequented in the all too few excursions ashore in Naples in late 60s / early 70s. Funny how some things one can remember from so long ago but cannot recall what I did yesterday!

BW
J


----------



## Drunkensailor (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't think much of the modern version. I have fond memories of being in distant parts of the world listening to the BBC and hearing through static and fading the rousing notes of Lillibalero coming out of the speaker from London. It made me feel proud to be British and this was when the BBC was still held in high esteem.


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

Hi Jmcg I think you got it wrong, I believe she was employed by joe shell and in charge of the happy valley girls in Curacao.


----------



## Seakees (Sep 4, 2008)

willincity said:


> ...........did I try to tune into BBC Long Wave at 00:30 hours to listen to this


Wonderful tune preceding the weather bulletin.


----------

